# What do you do with a direct vent exhaust?



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a used tankless that this guy wants me to install. 

Code says to follow MFG guidelines but they don't give any save for separate vent/intake piping. There is nothing for direct vent.

Sorry when I say direct vent, i'm referring to the single pipe that delivers air to the unit and exhausts it as well through separate air spaces.

Suggestions?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*If unit is used and all OEM stuff is not there. Don't do anything walk from the job. If something goes wrong, you will be buying all the liability especially if it kills somebody. *


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> I've got a used tankless that this guy wants me to install.
> 
> Code says to follow MFG guidelines but they don't give any save for separate vent/intake piping. There is nothing for direct vent.
> 
> ...





Did you call the manufacturer?



If you're talking about a pipe within a pipe you need a concentric vent kit.




.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah it is a concentric vent kit and it has everything OEM there, but it is a pretty old unit. 

I'm used to having two separate pipes out and unsure what rules apply to the termination of it since it is both an exhaust and an intake.

I did send an email request since they are closed today and i wont have time to call them during business hours for the next few days. 

Im just wondering what you guys normally do in terms of elevation for a side wall.

The direct vent piping is going to be the limiting factor, because if I terminate it too high, the heater will be too high off the floor for servicing.

There are no operable windows near it, so elevation is really the only concern.

The installation guide is really unclear since their diagram shows locations for separate intake and exhaust and then a separate section for the concentric venting with no diagrams. So my only guess is that they intend for it to be located just as an exhaust only.

Appreciate the input.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what brand is it? you can look up installation manuals online..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm probably overcomplicating this, but I definitely don't want it in the wrong spot.

It lists "air supply inlet" locations but I have a feeling that these are not air supply locations for the unit, rather other air supply locations for the building or other non-mechanical or other devices. In that case I need to terminate this according to "Vent" locations in this installation guide.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Manufactures often have different termination location variables based on whether it is a single vent with inside combustions air, a direct vent with dual terminations or a concentric vent application.

Each of these will be outlined in different areas of the instructions.

Of course these are manufacture specific. and as mentioned can often be found online.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *If unit is used and all OEM stuff is not there. Don't do anything walk from the job. If something goes wrong, you will be buying all the liability especially if it kills somebody. *




Listen to these words of wisdom....from Bill You are asking for big trouble installing some possible peice of junk that some dumb-ass gave to his buddy...or he found it at a garage sale..... . 

you would be better off going and having sex with yourself over spending your day fooling with this


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Listen to these words of wisdom....from Bill You are asking for big trouble installing some possible peice of junk that some dumb-ass gave to his buddy...or he found it at a garage sale..... .
> 
> you would be better off going and having sex with yourself over spending your day fooling with this





He lives in california. This means he can drive to nevada and spend the day having sex with someone other than himself :wink:


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> you would be better off going and having sex with yourself over spending your day fooling with this



is this the new politically correct way of telling some one to go fuk themself???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

The guy is paying me T&M, so if he wants me to install it and it doesn't work, then he can buy a new one from me. 

I had a similar issue with a dishwasher a couple weeks ago. They wanted me to install a used one, although it was a LOT newer than the one they currently had. I asked if they knew if it worked, she said yes, and the place they got it from gave them a warranty with it.

Alrighty then.

Hooked it up and the friggin solenoid valve had a crack in it. So she called me and told me the place that sold them the dishwasher says that the "whatever brand of dishwasher" doesn't have a solenoid valve.

How do you think the thing turns the water on and off to itself? Magic Pixie Dust? 
Sounds like they got taken for a ride, although the conversation after the fact was that it probably wouldn't be very difficult or expensive to replace that valve, and i'd even be willing to find them a source for that part online if they want. I didn't ever hear back from them on that, but now they want an ice-maker line installed next week, so :vs_cool:

I am not responsible for your old decrepit busted crap.


Anyway, worst case is he has to pull a square block off the exterior where the vent is and plug it with a new one, then i'll have to cut a couple more holes in the roof instead.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I just want to note that used appliances can be great. We only have a couple new ones. A low flush toilet that sucks, we mostly just pee in it. A stove oven combo my father bought my wife when we moved into our house, she loves it. And a wally world microwave.


For second hand appliances we have
In wall oven
dishwasher
refrigerator
washing machine
dryer
6' tv
sump pump
And my pride and joy, a 70's robins egg blue american standard 3.5gpf elongated toilet with matching seat! The glaze is so nice you can see the seats reflection in the tank like a mirror.



All of these we got for free because other people didnt want them anymore.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

And our 60 gallon water heater. It was only 2 years old when we got it, they switched to propane.


----------

